# Persian: fruits/veggies



## Bienvenidos

Tisia, Can I ask you how to say spinach in Iranian Farsi? I'm surprised at how different the dialects are.

Just some other fruits/veggies in Afghan Farsi (sorry if this is going off topic, foreros)

Banana - *keela*
Apple - *seeb*
Peach - *shuftoloo*
Orange -* narinj*
Grape *- ungoor*
Cherry *-oloobahloo*

Same/similar in Iranian Persian?


Differences again.  
Thank you for posting Tisia, *rafiqum *(my friend (Afghan Farsi)...is it the same in Iranian Persian?  )

*Bien*


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Tisia, Can I ask you how to say spinach in Iranian Farsi? I'm surprised at how different the dialects are.
> 
> Just some other fruits/veggies in Afghan Farsi (sorry if this is going off topic, foreros)
> 
> Banana - *keela*
> Apple - *seeb*
> Peach - *shuftoloo*
> Orange -* narinj*
> Grape *- ungoor*
> Cherry *-oloobahloo*
> 
> Same/similar in Iranian Persian?
> Thank you for posting Tisia, *rafiqum *(my friend (Afghan Farsi)...is it the same in Iranian Persian?  )
> *Bien*



Hello Bienvenido

Spinach in Persian is *اسفناج* (esfanaj).
My friend= *rafiqam *or* dustam
* Banana - *موز (*Mouz)
 Apple -   *سيب *(sib)
Peach -  *شفتالو *(shaftaloo)
 Orange -* پرتغال* (porteqal)
 Grape *-  انگور* (angoor)
 Cherry *-  آلبالو *(albaloo)As you see there is a bit of differnce in pronunciation and sometime wording.

Till next question 
Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Orange -  ﺝﻨﺭﺎﻨ (narinj)
Pomegranate - ﺭﺎﻨﺍ (*anar)*

*Bien*


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Orange -* narinj*


It bears a striking similarity to Portuguese laranja and Spanish naranja, especially to the latter.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> It bears a striking similarity to Portuguese laranja and Spanish naranja, especially to the latter.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
  That's because all of those words, as well as English "Orange" all stem from a common Arabic root..


----------



## toscairn

چطور هستین?



> Pomegranate - ﺭﺎﻨﺍ (anar)



Really? Is it the word for "pomegranate" in Farsi?

The Japanese equivalent of "pomegranate" is "Zakuro." Of course it refers to "the Zagros Mountains." 

By the way, thank you for your explanation in another thread. It was very informative.  خیلی مهربان هستید I'm very sorry (ببخشید)
for this late reply. I'm going to ask questions about Farsi when I have more spare time, so please help me ( کمکم کنید؟) then. 

بعدأ میبینمت


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Orange -  ﺝﻨﺭﺎﻨ (narinj)
> Pomegranate - ﺭﺎﻨﺍ (*anar)*
> 
> *Bien*




Hello

Bien, in Persian *Narenj* is a fruit like orange but more reddish, sour and bitter than orange.
But *انار* (anar) is *pomogranade* just like in Afghan Farsi.

Tisia


----------



## cherine

Tisia said:
			
		

> Bien, in Persian *Narenj* is a fruit like orange but more reddish, sour and bitter than orange.


 
Same in Arabic (sorry if this is not the language concerned by this thread, but the similarity struck me  )
In Egypt we have two names for two different fruits : orange : burtuqal برتقال and nareng (I don't know what that is in English, but the discription is like what's given by Tisia) نارنج


----------



## Bienvenidos

toscairn said:
			
		

> چطور هستین?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is it the word for "pomegranate" in Farsi?
> 
> The Japanese equivalent of "pomegranate" is "Zakuro." Of course it refers to "the Zagros Mountains."
> 
> By the way, thank you for your explanation in another thread. It was very informative. خیلی مهربان هستید I'm very sorry (ببخشید)
> for this late reply. I'm going to ask questions about Farsi when I have more spare time, so please help me ( کمکم کنید؟) then.
> 
> بعدأ میبینمت


 
Glad to answer your questions. Keep 'em coming!



*Bien*


----------



## toscairn

Nice spirit, man! 

Do you guys know by chance whether the resemblance between the Persian word  انگور (grape) and the Greek word αγγουρι (cucumber) is more than a coincidence?


----------



## Tisia

toscairn said:
			
		

> Nice spirit, man!
> 
> Do you guys know by chance whether the resemblance between the Persian word انگور (grape) and the Greek word αγγουρι (cucumber) is more than a coincidence?


 
No idea if it is a coincidence or not, but we have few common words with Greek as well as I heard with Polish.

Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Watermelon - Turbúsz

*Bien*


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Farsi:
> 
> Watermelon - Turbúsz
> 
> *Bien*


 
Interesting. Look at the big difference. In Iran they call it *Hendavaneh* in Persian. 

Regards
Tisia


----------



## Honour

Tisia said:
			
		

> Hello Bienvenido
> 
> Spinach in Persian is *اسفناج* (esfanaj).
> My friend= *rafiqam *or* dustam , arkadaşım, dostum*
> Banana - *موز (*Mouz) , *muz*
> Apple - *سيب *(sib)
> Peach - *شفتالو *(shaftaloo) *şeftali*
> Orange -* پرتغال* (porteqal) *portakal*
> Grape *- انگور* (angoor)
> Cherry *- آلبالو *(albaloo)As you see there is a bit of differnce in pronunciation and sometime wording.
> 
> Till next question
> Tisia


 
I am amazed, having seen the similarities. 
Bold and underlined words are the turkish equivalents.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Turk said:
			
		

> I am amazed, having seen the similarities.
> Bold and underlined words are the turkish equivalents.


 
There definately are many similarities, due to the transporting of fruit from country to country,

*Bien*


----------



## cherine

Tisia said:
			
		

> Interesting. Look at the big difference. In Iran they call it *Hendavaneh* in Persian.


This is interesting Tisia : In old Arabic books (really old ones) watermelon is call hendawan (there's no "v" in Arabic, and generally it's replaced by a "w")
Don't know where the currently used word "batteekh" came from.


----------



## Tisia

cherine said:
			
		

> This is interesting Tisia : In old Arabic books (really old ones) watermelon is call hendawan (there's no "v" in Arabic, and generally it's replaced by a "w")
> Don't know where the currently used word "batteekh" came from.


Actually, in Persian in many cases *W* is pronounced *V.

*Tisia


----------



## Negg

These are the correct words in persian (Iran) ^_^
 
Banana - *موز  Moz*
Apple - *سيب    Sib*
Peach - *شفتالو  Hooloo*
Orange -* پرتغال* *Porteghal* (a kind of orange, small and sour = narenj )
Grape *- انگور* *Angoor*
Cherry *- آلبالو   Gilas*  (a kind of cherry, small and sour = albaloo )
 
BTW farsi is the language spoken in Iran. 
In Afghanistan, they speak dari. 
Both are a persian language (with some differences of course)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Negg said:
			
		

> In Afghanistan, they speak dari.
> Both are a persian language (with some differences of course)


That's not correct. There is an acknowledged Dari dialect; some Afghans from certain areas of the country speak this/acknowledge this as their language. But in most cases (i.e. my dialect) Dari is seen as Old Farsi, or the equivalent of OLD ENGLISH to Modern English. I speak Persian (Farsi), and it's called FARSI in the language itself. Those who speak in a Dari dialect call their language DARI in the language itself. Those who speak FARSI call OLD FARSI, DARI. The major language of Persian, spoken in both countries, can be categorized into Western Persian (Iran) and Eastern Persian (Afghanistan). Dari is just a way of classifying Persian specifically to certain regions of Afghanistan; I'm not saying it's not correct, but saying Farsi (Persian) is correct as well.

*Bien*


----------



## Tisia

Negg said:
			
		

> These are the correct words in persian (Iran) ^_^
> 
> Peach - *شفتالو  Hooloo*
> Cherry *- آلبالو   Gilas*  (a kind of cherry, small and sour = albaloo )
> 
> BTW farsi is the language spoken in Iran.
> In Afghanistan, they speak dari.
> Both are a persian language (with some differences of course)


Peach - *شفتالو shaftalo *(  هلو (holoo) is also one type of peach) 
 Cherry *-**گيلا س **gilas*  (* آلبالو* (albaloo) is a kind of cherry, small and sour)

Afghanistan is also one of the Farsi-speaking languages like Iran and Tajikestan, but according to wikipedia "*Dari* (دری) is the local written name for the Persian language in Afghanistan used mainly in official papers and commended by the government....". For me always people's choice counts

Regards
Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> For me always people's choice counts
> 
> Regards
> Tisia



I guess we Persian (Farsi) natives think alike! People's choice!

As I mentioned, Dari seems to be the fancy-localized term in some areas.

*Bien *


----------



## roh3x2n

Tisia said:


> Peach - *شفتالو shaftalo *(  هلو (holoo) is also one type of peach)
> Cherry *-**گيلا س **gilas*  (* آلبالو* (albaloo) is a kind of cherry, small and sour)
> 
> Afghanistan is also one of the Farsi-speaking languages like Iran and Tajikestan, but according to wikipedia "*Dari* (دری) is the local written name for the Persian language in Afghanistan used mainly in official papers and commended by the government....". For me always people's choice counts
> 
> Regards
> Tisia



Well Dari came from Darbar, which means Kingdom.
Local Afghans wouldn't say that they speak Dari.
Simply they would say Farsi.
i think duty different politics between Iran and afghanistan, they have changed to Dari.


----------



## Alijsh

Jhorer Brishti said:


> That's because all of those words, as well as English "Orange" all stem from a common Arabic root..


You're wrong. It has Indo-Iranian origin. Excerpt from Merriam-Webster: from Anglo-French _orrange, araunge,_ from Old Occitan _auranja,_ from Arabic _nAranj,_ from Persian _nArang,_ from Sanskrit _nAranga_ orange

Dear Bienvenidos,

I'm curious to know what do you call *nârenj* then?! *nârenj* has the same *color* and *size* as orange (porteqâl) but it's sour and never used as a fruit. It's usually served with fish, kabâb or for giving taste in cuisine.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> You're wrong. It has Indo-Iranian origin. Excerpt from Merriam-Webster: from Anglo-French _orrange, araunge,_ from Old Occitan _auranja,_ from Arabic _nAranj,_ from Persian _nArang,_ from Sanskrit _nAranga_ orange
> 
> Dear Bienvenidos,
> 
> I'm curious to know what do you call *nârenj* then?! *nârenj* has the same *color* and *size* as orange (porteqâl) but it's sour and never used as a fruit. It's usually served with fish, kabâb or for giving taste in cuisine.



Hmm...if I see a picture maybe I could give you the word we use. Are you thinking of "grapefruit"? This topic is very interesting!


----------



## Alijsh

No, I don't mean "grapefruit"? As I told you, it has the same *color* (sometimes a bit darker) and size as orange. I don't think "grapefruit" has orange color.

Can you please write me what you name these? *tut*: mulberry; *gerdu*: walnut; *golâbi*: pear; *deraxt*: tree (in some dialects the say *dâr*.)


----------



## panjabigator

Many of the Afghani terms provided by Bien are the same in Panjabi and Hindi!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Mulberry --> To tell you the truth, I have no idea what a mulberry is. A fruit, obviously?

Tree --> deraxt

Pear --> nâk (pronounced KNOCK)

Almond --> bâdâm 

Sugar-coated almond --> nekel (nook-ll)


----------



## Anikhanoom

Tisia said:


> Hello Bienvenido
> 
> Spinach in Persian is *اسفناج* (esfanaj).
> My friend= *rafiqam *or* dustam
> * Banana - *موز (*Mouz)
> Apple -   *سيب *(sib)
> Peach -  *شفتالو *(shaftaloo)
> Orange -* پرتغال* (porteqal)
> Grape *-  انگور* (angoor)
> Cherry *-  آلبالو *(albaloo)As you see there is a bit of differnce in pronunciation and sometime wording.
> 
> Till next question
> Tisia



I'm sorry some of the translation were wrong.
Apple is correct = sib
Orange is not narenji in common termenogy it is= porteghal
Peach is not shaft aloo it is Hooloo
Cherry is not albaloo it is geelas 
Albaloo is sour cherries 
Shaft aloo are the large yellow sweet plums ..


----------



## ismaximum

Just want to say something about Narenj and Porteghal. In the past, there was no Porteghal as we know today. In China and perhaps middle east there was Narenj which is Orange in English. Narenj is a abit sour and bitter. But later Portuguese imported and cultivated the sweet version of it from India. They traded this fruit every where including middle eastern countries... that's why people in this region call it Porteghal, that's how we pronounce the country Portuqal... 
They couldn't call it Narenj because it was different but I guess in western countries the ancient Narenj is not known at all anymore. Well I sometimes crave for that fruit but can't find it here 

By the way... as Anikhanoom said Peach is Hooloo and Cherry is Geelas
Shaftalloo and Albaloo are completely different things, of the same species though


----------

